# 2010 Nissan Rogue Shaking



## NissanRogue2010 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey everyone

So I have a 2010 Nissan Rogue AWD, this summer I noticed that the car started shaking a lot when I accelerate and slow down, used car dealer where I bought the car from refereed me to their mechanic which thought it was brakes and rotors, so I replaced the front brakes rotors etc and rotated the tires only to find that it didn't really help. Now its winter time and I am noticing that the vibration is incredibly bad like the entire car shakes/vibrates, the passenger chair like crazy along with the steering wheel. Now I took it to my normal mechanic and they were a bit puzzled by it, they did some google searches as well and 1 cause might be that the torque converter engages and disengages by itself to the point where over time it actually breaks the motor mount which will cost this shaking and vibration. He said to be sure take it to the dealer incase they have seen this before. I took it there and they are saying its because my CV shaft is worn out/bad and the list of a couple items they gave me to repair comes to about $3,000 after everything...

Any thoughts on what this could be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

NissanRogue2010 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So I have a 2010 Nissan Rogue AWD, this summer I noticed that the car started shaking a lot when I accelerate and slow down, used car dealer where I bought the car from refereed me to their mechanic which thought it was brakes and rotors, so I replaced the front brakes rotors etc and rotated the tires only to find that it didn't really help. Now its winter time and I am noticing that the vibration is incredibly bad like the entire car shakes/vibrates, the passenger chair like crazy along with the steering wheel. Now I took it to my normal mechanic and they were a bit puzzled by it, they did some google searches as well and 1 cause might be that the torque converter engages and disengages by itself to the point where over time it actually breaks the motor mount which will cost this shaking and vibration. He said to be sure take it to the dealer incase they have seen this before. I took it there and they are saying its because my CV shaft is worn out/bad and the list of a couple items they gave me to repair comes to about $3,000 after everything...
> 
> Any thoughts on what this could be?


Most likely it's the CV joints causing the vibration. Inspect both sides for wear; if the boots are torn, then that's a sure sign that water intrution caused the CVs to fail. I would estimate the cost should be around $300 - $400 for both sides.

What's all that extra stuff they said would bring the total cost up to $3,000?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Use Rogoman's expertise and list what they say here. With a bit of luck, you will have a priority list for the needed repairs. CV axles are an interesting part when it comes to pricing. If you peek at RockAuto here





2010 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 CV Axle | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com




You will notice the prices range from approx $40 to $400+ and there are lots of good alternatives in the 50 to 60 US dollar range that are standard replacement quality as opposed to economy parts.


----------



## NissanRogue2010 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have attached a photo of what the dealer says the think it is to fix it, they also said I need new rotors but they didn't add that to the list (which my guess would bring it to roughly $3,000)


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like most of that bill is for the trans cooler, which may or may not be original. There was a bulletin for the '08~'10 Rogues, which had under-designed CVT coolers. The bulletin is NTB14-022, and it specifies a cooler kit to replace the original, p/n B1606-JM01A. The kit lists for $687 and is quite a bit of work to install, so that price isn't terrible. However, that probably isn't your vibration issue, so if you watch the fluid level in the CVT, you can get away without fixing the leak immediately. A seized CV joint could definitely cause your vibration, so that should be repaired. Those prices aren't out of line for a dealer repair with Nissan parts, but CV's are a job that any competent shop can do, and there are many reputable aftermarket CV's at much lower prices. So you might want to shop around.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

NissanRogue2010 said:


> I have attached a photo of what the dealer says the think it is to fix it, they also said I need new rotors but they didn't add that to the list (which my guess would bring it to roughly $3,000)


Looking at your estimate, I'll agree with VStar to just replace the CV axle; replace the other axle if it looks suspicious. As far as replacing the oil cooler, if it has a definite ongoing drip, then consider a replacement. Lots of times the area around the cooler may appear damp but no leaks, so not to worry. When some Nissan techs see this, the first thing may be said "It's leaking; should be replaced"; that's how some dealers make *extra* money. 

As far as replacing rotors, if brake pads are still in spec, there's generally no need to replace the rotors as long as your braking characteristics are smooth. Any auto repair shop can replace the pads/rotors far cheaper then a Nissan dealer.


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

Ex


NissanRogue2010 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So I have a 2010 Nissan Rogue AWD, this summer I noticed that the car started shaking a lot when I accelerate and slow down, used car dealer where I bought the car from refereed me to their mechanic which thought it was brakes and rotors, so I replaced the front brakes rotors etc and rotated the tires only to find that it didn't really help. Now its winter time and I am noticing that the vibration is incredibly bad like the entire car shakes/vibrates, the passenger chair like crazy along with the steering wheel. Now I took it to my normal mechanic and they were a bit puzzled by it, they did some google searches as well and 1 cause might be that the torque converter engages and disengages by itself to the point where over time it actually breaks the motor mount which will cost this shaking and vibration. He said to be sure take it to the dealer incase they have seen this before. I took it there and they are saying its because my CV shaft is worn out/bad and the list of a couple items they gave me to repair comes to about $3,000 after everything...
> 
> Any thoughts on what this could be?


Excessive vibration of the engine indicate worn out crank shaft bushing or worn out camshaft. This are the basic problem the causes excessive vibration. These may be accompany be difficulty in starting. If this vibration occurs when the vehicle is not in motion, then it has nothing to do with the tires and braking system. By if it dose not vibrate when it is not moving, but vibrate when in motion, then check the following.
1. Bump in one of the tire. It may be very tiny to determine. But this is the trick, if the steer vibrates, the it is one of the tire in front and if it is the body that vibrates, then check the back tires. 
2. The break disk too can pose a similar problem but may be felt more hen applying the break.
3. Check the balancing of all the four tires. Thanks.


----------

